# Keyboard Shortcut to Highlight



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Q from a new owner of the Kindle 3/latest generation:  Is there a keyboard shortcut similar to the bookmark shortcut (alt + B) for highlighting text?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't need a shortcut. You just start at the front of the text you want to highlight, then click the center of the 5-way button, then hit the center again when you are done.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tactful reply.  I figured it out after I'd already posted.


----------

